# What to have with _______?



## FluffyAngel (Jan 25, 2012)

*What to have with boiled stew beef?*

I have a few pounds of stew beef I plan to boil with just an onion & salt & pepper for a simple rustic stew beef. That will be the finished product - No beef stew with  thickened gravy.  I do love the beef stew with gravy but each has it's place & I'm in the mood for the simple plain version. I will probably have either cornbread or biscuits so now I'm looking for side dish options. Ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 25, 2012)

*Welcome to DC!!!*

*Mashed garlic taters would be nice and a side salad.*


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks, garlic taters does sound good.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2012)

If you are not going to brown the meat first, I would suggest cooking the stew beef in some canned tomatoes (season with soy sauce and serve with rice, or with Italian seasonings and serve with pasta, etc.).


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 25, 2012)

Cabbage salad or some other fresh, sharp taste to playoff against the beef.  

Cooked carrot coins, inexpensive and nice color.

If you are mixing up some biscuits, a puny little peach cobbler with a smidgen of vanilla ice cream would be nice!


----------



## Al Pine (Jan 26, 2012)

Since it sounds like you aren't putting any carrots, or potatoes in the stew, I assume
you probably want something different. So for a side dish, I'd go with a simple
salad of chopped Romaine lettuce, Roma Tomato slices, Cucumber slices, and some
Black Olives.....drizzle some Extra Virgin Olive Oil on top, a little Sea Salt, and some
fresh ground Black Pepper should finish it off. (maybe some Shiitake mushrooms too)


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jan 26, 2012)

It all sounds delicious. Thanks everyone for the ideas.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 26, 2012)

When I make a beef bourguignon or carbonnade  I always serve it with simple boiled potatoes with white pepper and loads of fresh parsley, and usually steamed carrots..with some kind of sweet pickle on the side.....


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jan 27, 2012)

Rocklobster: please tell me more about those beef dishes you mentioned above. )


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jan 28, 2012)

I actually did prepare biscuits and cornbread, garlic potatoes and for the fresh part a cabbage and broccoli slaw, and the peach cobbler was a great idea also I just couldn't resist. Thanks everyone.


----------

